# GP3700's



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

here we go again....

[edited] Picture attached to help with viewing.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

SO when are they available???? can anyone say battery wars #2 1/2


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Battery wars 2.5? Not really. We all know that there have been 3 or more updates to the GP3300 cell already so updates are nothing new. This is the perfect time to introduce it. Most racers will be buying cells in the next few months for the spring/summer racing season. If this new cell becomes widely available shortly and it is a "good" cell, then racers will be able to just purchase this new cell during their normal seasonal battery buying time.

The worse would be if it doesn't become available until the middle of summer or the first batches are borderline good. My guess is it will become available before the end of the year because ROAR only approves cells once a year.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

i am interested in seeing the specs, i wasnt too impressed with the sanyo 3600's(great for playing with boats, cars, planes and helis but not racing) So we will have to see!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Many of your higher capacity GP3300 cells you own now already exceed 3500maH so its not a stretch for GP to make a 3700. It is funny how they made them-oh-just 100maH more than Sanyo and the new Intellect cell.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Ray I can see it now
393, 1.182, 9.5 IR at 35 yikes !!!


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Cool, more runtime for Mod TC! Already running 446-448 @ 30 cells, can't wait to see 500+ @30


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Hank, you are on top of it. And ROAR requires the cell to be submitted for approval by 7/1/05. And that is for the 2006 calendar year.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Oh well, guess they are too late for 2005. Looks like we'll have track OKing their use and other tracks not.... not good


----------



## PizzaDude (Nov 22, 2002)

davidl said:


> Hank, you are on top of it. And ROAR requires the cell to be submitted for approval by 7/1/05. And that is for the 2006 calendar year.


If that's true.
How come there was controverse about the Sanyo 3600's being allowed(or not) at the last worlds?
I mean if it was that clear why we're people asking is they could use them?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The worlds is an IFMAR event, not a ROAR event. IFMAR has their own rules and procedures and doesn't follow what rules/procedures ROAR has.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> The worlds is an IFMAR event, not a ROAR event. IFMAR has their own rules and procedures and doesn't follow what rules/procedures ROAR has.


Rich,

True to a point. The host block can ask for exceptions that will allow products approved by the host country's sancutioning body. Thus this year the ROAR body list was used. With add ons made by IFMAR for the other allready approved bodies.


----------



## PizzaDude (Nov 22, 2002)

clear now

thanx


----------

